# Cách thức nhận biết sơn ECO FIVE chính hãng trên thị trường



## sonecofive (26/5/21)

Vì mục đích gia tăng lợi nhuận mà hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều bên thực hiện các hành vi gian lận trong khâu sản xuất, tái sản xuất sơn tung ra thị trường. Điều này làm ảnh hưởng tới uy tín của các hãng sơn và trong đó có sơn ECO FIVE. Vậy làm sao để bạn có thể nhận biết được đâu là *sơn ECO FIVE chính hãng* do chính công ty cung cấp? Hãy cùng chúng tôi bỏ túi cho mình những dấu hiệu nhận biết sơn ECO FIVE chính hãng trên thị trường nhé.

*Các hành vi tinh xảo làm nhái sơn trên thị trường*
Vì lòng tham lợi nhuận đánh vào tâm lý ham đồ rẻ của thị trường Việt; nên hiện nay có rất nhiều các hành vi làm giả, nhái các nhãn sơn trên thị trường. Điều này ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến uy tín của công ty. Các hành vi này vô cùng tinh xảo như:


Thu mua lại các vỏ thùng sơn đã qua sử dụng tại các hộ gia đình. Họ tiến hành làm sạch rồi đóng sơn kém chất lượng giả mạo hàng công ty.
Pha trộn giữa sơn chính hãng và sơn kém chất lượng. Hành vi vô cùng tin vi khiến cho bạn nếu nhìn bằng mắt thường thì khó mà có thể nhận ra được.





Các hành vi làm giả mạo sơn nước​Các hành vi này gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến thương hiệu của công ty. Đồng thời ảnh hưởng chính đến người tiêu dùng. Họ phải bỏ tiền ra mà lại không được sử dụng sản phẩm xứng đáng với số tiền họ phải bỏ ra. Hơn nữa khi sử dụng sơn kém chất lượng sẽ gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng đến quá trình thi công nhà ở. Bạn sẽ mất nhiều chi phí cho việc sơn sửa lại nhà sau này để khắc phục những hậu quả mà sơn kém chất lượng để lại.

*Các dấu hiệu nhận biết sơn ECO FIVE chính hãng*
Để tránh mua phải hàng nhái hàng kém chất lượng, khi tiến hành mua sơn bạn cần chú ý đến các yếu tố sau:

*Tem đảm bảo*
Tem đảm bảo là yếu tố đầu tiên bạn cần quan tâm. Tem đảm bảo được dùng với mục đích khẳng định sản phẩm đó do chính công ty cung cấp ra thị trường. Tem có logo công ty ở phần chính giữa. Nền là màu vàng nhạt đặc trưng. Hơn nữa tem đảm bảo của sơn ECO FIVE là tem vỡ, khi đã dán xuống rồi là không thể bóc ra được.

Nên nếu bạn thấy trên thùng có dấu vết của việc bóc cạy tem chứng tỏ sản phẩm đó không còn nguyên vẹn. Và khả năng đó là hàng giả rất cao.






Tem đảm bảo​Tem đảm bảo được dán tại vị trí mặt trước nối liền mép lắp thùng và thân thùng; để tránh tình trạng cạy mở. Với sản phẩm sơn trắng không pha màu tem sẽ được dán mặt trước. Ngược lại với sản phẩm sơn pha màu thì tem đảm bảo sẽ được dán tại viền mặt sau của thùng.

Vì vậy khi tiến hành nhận sản phẩm bạn phải kiểm tra thật kỹ. Chỉ nhận và sử dụng sản phẩm khi không có dấu hiệu cạy mở và tem đảm bảo còn nguyên vẹn.

*Nắp thùng*
Nắp thùng cũng là yếu tố mà bạn cần quan tâm khi mua sản phẩm. Tại sao lại là nắp thùng. Bởi hiện nay có nhiều hành vi thu mua lại vỏ thùng cũ để tiến hành tái chế, làm nhái sơn. Nắp thùng sau khi mở rất có thể bị rách hoặc có vết; nên các đối tượng này sẽ tiến hành thay nắp mới.






Dán tem vị trí mép thùng​Đối với sơn của ECO FIVE thì nắp thùng sẽ được in logo ở phần giữa của lắp. Có vị trí mở nắp ở phần thân để bạn thuận tiện trong quá trình sử dụng. Có 2 màu nắp đó chính là màu trắng với sơn phủ và sơn chống thấm màu, màu xanh than với sơn lót. Do đó khi mua sản phẩm bạn hãy tinh ý trong khâu quan sát kỹ lưỡng trước khi sử dụng.

*Mã QR code*
Mã QR code sẽ giúp bạn xác định được đó có phải chính xác sơn của công ty hay không. Đối với sơn E-HANAPO thì mã QR được in trực tiếp trên vỏ thùng ở phần thông tin mặt sau của thùng. Còn đối với sơn ECO TANGO thì mã QR sẽ được in trực tiếp trên tem đảm bảo. Do đó khi mua sơn của ECO FIVE bạn nhớ check mã xem đó có đúng là sản phẩm của công ty cung cấp hay không nhé.






Mã QR đảm bảo hàng chuẩn công ty cung cấp​Khi quét mã thì bạn sẽ được đưa đến danh mục sản phẩm của hãng sơn tương ứng. Nếu đúng như vậy thì bạn có thể một phần tin tưởng về sản phẩm rồi nhé.

*Cách thức mua sơn chính hãng*
Khi chúng ta bỏ tiền ra chúng ta luôn mong muốn mua được sản phẩm chính hãng với chất lượng cao. Do đó để mua được sơn ECO FIVE chính thức do công ty cung cấp; bạn có thể mua hàng theo các cách sau:

*Mua hàng trực tiếp tại công ty*
Nếu bạn không cảm thấy an tan về các sản phẩm sơn ECO FIVE trên thị trường; thì bạn có thể đặt hàng trực tiếp tại công ty nhé. Bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp theo số hotline, hoặc nhắn tin cho chúng tôi thông qua Fanpage, Website để có thể được tư vấn và hỗ trợ đặt hàng.

*Mua hàng tại đại lý ủy quyền*
Ngoài phương pháp mua tại công ty thì bạn có thể mua sản phẩm tại đại lý ủy quyền trực tiếp từ phía công ty nhé. Đại lý chính thức của công ty sẽ được cấp giấy chứng nhận; để đảm bảo an tâm cho người dùng. Do đó nếu bạn mua sơn tại đại lý có giấy chứng nhận và đóng dấu như trên thì có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm là bạn đã mua được sản phẩm chính hãng nhé.






Giấy chứng nhận đại lý ủy quyền​Trên đây là tổng hợp những dấu hiệu nhận biết để giúp bạn mua sơn ECO FIVE chính hãng; đảm bảo chất lượng công trình thi công. Hãy là người tiêu dùng thông thái trên thị trường đầy rẫy những sản phẩm trôi nổi nhé.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*
​


----------

